# persimmon



## jbowers (Mar 19, 2015)

Here's a persimmon glass- slate I just finished for a buddy. Awesome sound with the bubinga striker.


 


 




also here is a quick cell phone pic of the last cholla. It's not been glued up yet but I thought I'd share

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## jbowers (Mar 19, 2015)

The persimmon was from @Mike1950 and the cholla was some of what I got from @Final Strut

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## myingling (Mar 19, 2015)

Nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BrentWin (Mar 19, 2015)

Nice looking calls. I wish there was some more of that persimmon around.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 19, 2015)

Dynamite! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 21, 2015)

Nice looking pots Josh.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## fredito (Mar 21, 2015)

Very nice. I like the brass insert in the center.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 21, 2015)

BrentWin said:


> Nice looking calls. I wish there was some more of that persimmon around.


@Mike1950 should have some - I think he cornered the market


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 21, 2015)

BrentWin said:


> Nice looking calls. I wish there was some more of that persimmon around.



Thanks @NYWoodturner I do have persimmon- no more black though.


----------



## BrentWin (Mar 22, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Thanks @NYWoodturner I do have persimmon- no more black though.



I have some of the plain persimmon, unfortunately, you got me hooked on the blackline. Give me a yell if you run across anymore. Thanks Brent


----------



## gimpy (Mar 24, 2015)

I would love to learn how to make these, is there a tutoril some where or can some one help me with a set of plans,

thank you


----------



## jbowers (Mar 24, 2015)

Not sure about a tutorial, but I can give you some dimensions if you need them

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Final Strut (Mar 25, 2015)

Here you go @gimpy

http://www.woodbarter.com/threads/my-method-pot-calls.16963/

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gimpy (Mar 25, 2015)

Final Strut said:


> Here you go @gimpy
> 
> http://www.woodbarter.com/threads/my-method-pot-calls.16963/


I will watch it later in the day, thank you again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrentWin (Mar 25, 2015)

gimpy said:


> I would love to learn how to make these, is there a tutoril some where or can some one help me with a set of plans,
> 
> thank you



Just to show that there's more than one way to skin a cat, here's a slightly different way of making one.

http://woodbarter.com/threads/turkey-pot-call-tutorial.9276/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut (Mar 25, 2015)

BrentWin said:


> Just to show that there's more than one way to skin a cat, here's a slightly different way of making one.
> 
> http://woodbarter.com/threads/turkey-pot-call-tutorial.9276/



I thought there was anther one somewhere.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 25, 2015)

BrentWin said:


> Just to show that there's more than one way to skin a cat, here's a slightly different way of making one.
> 
> http://woodbarter.com/threads/turkey-pot-call-tutorial.9276/


You skin your cats wrong...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BrentWin (Mar 25, 2015)

I never do anything the right way, just ask my wife!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 25, 2015)

Same here man. At least my wife isn't so mad about me taking over the kitchen counter after you showed her your 'assembly station' haha


----------



## BrentWin (Mar 26, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Same here man. At least my wife isn't so mad about me taking over the kitchen counter after you showed her your 'assembly station' haha





 
Some of us have to push the envelope for the good of our fellow man.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

